# 10% discount on GTO Colgan front bras @ PFYC.com (1 week only)



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Get 10% off your Colgan front bra for a limited time with our special promo code*

Use promo code

COLGANGTO

which expires on 1/27/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!) and receive the discount on your item.

Protect your paint from bugs and road debris while adding a sporty custom look! The original full bra provides coverage for the entire front end of your GTO. The two-piece design makes it easy to open your hood without taking the mask off. 

Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*Colgan Front Bra - 04-06 GTO*









----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be ordering one of these with my tax return money. My front end is trashed from it being a DD in the Northaast.

Question though, is there an option to buy it those of us who don't have a front plate?


----------

